# New Toro 928 Powermax HD



## haussanator (Jan 13, 2018)

Just bought a new toro 928 powermax hd yesterday and just happend to get a foot of heavy wet snow last night I must say I'm impressed with the toro it is a nice machine. I was worried that it wouldnt have enough power as the other arians i was looking at. But when i started at the e.o.d and all my neighbors machines were bogging down and clogging the toro just chewed it up spit it father than the others!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

congrats on the purchase. 

its arguably the best machine out there...

no auto turn issues, 

a unique and effective impeller design,

and the silky Quick Stick controls

its perfect!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats, glad it is working well. :smile2: :blowerhug:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice purchase! :icon-wwp:


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

All these Heavy Duty PowerMax machines. Does anyone ever buy the regular, non Hd PowerMax anymore? I feel like I bought a unicorn. 

Next thing you guys will be saying I bought the girl's model. Kinda like the Sportster of the Harley-Davidson line up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on that 1 there.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats, like Honda's the Toro's don't need the bigger engines that Ariens and mtds do to get the job done


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

toro just needs to loose the china clone engine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

87 powershift said:


> toro just needs to loose the china clone engine.


 for what a china briggs motor


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> for what a china briggs motor


sadly mine blew up.seized the con rod to the crank, so as of today in time for a snow fall it's been replaced with a made in the usa briggs from a 1128 . same pulleys, longer belts for 1128


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

If I ever get rich, I'm going to buy a PowerMax HD . . . :smile2:


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

tpenfield said:


> If I ever get rich, I'm going to buy a PowerMax HD . . .


 You don't have to be rich to buy a oxe hd. You just have to convince your wife


----------

